# Future Father of Twins!!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

My wife and I found out this week that we are going to be parents of twins!!!! I almost passed out when they showed me two hearts beating on the ultrasound. After recovering from the shock I am really excited and looking forward to the experience of raising twins. If there are any fathers of twins on here that can pass on a little advice I'd appreciate it. I wonder if this will cut into my hunting time next fall????


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats!!!! Do you have any other kids?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have a son who is just turning 6....


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Congrats, Eric!!! Good Luck and I hope all is well!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, Double trouble........Congrats!! Three hunting buddies. Tell the wife you need to start buying more decoys right now because we all know with four of you in the decoys, you will need at least 100 bigfoots!!!! :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats!! That's awesome. I can't give any advice on twins, but I think once a year at the dome they have a special deal for parents of twins at the ball game. :lol: Here's to you all five of ya'!! 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Congrats! I'm a twin, and I didn't think we were that tough on mom and dad. :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: Eric, a big congrats..and yes it will cut into your hunting/fishing/golfing time....I have an eleven year old, two year old, and a three month old...

The last two years my activities have decreased...but some day when they are old enough we can go every weekend!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey hey......Congrates you have some more hunting buddies!!!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

congratulations

:beer:
:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW!!!!

Congrats to you and the better Half!!!!

Get some sleep while you can!! 

Bob


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats eric. you have some busy times ahead.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Your screwed buddy, LOL. My wife had twins a year ago DEC.10th I never guessed how much work it could be. You will be very busy. Luckily with a great wife I fished and now hunted more days this past year than I ever have. I hope you have family in town to help out. On a side note, before we had twins someone told me to purchase intensive care insurance because with twins the odds are much higher for complications,so I did for about $10 a month. My son had to stay in 3 extra days for minor breathing problems and my daughter 1 extra day. It was well worth our while. Not trying to scare you by any means just thought I would fill you in on some info that someone passed on to me.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats some good info jacks. never heard of that before.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Double Trouble... Congrats!

You might want to check out this website:

http://www.zerotothree.org


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I am the older brother of twinsr, and i'll tell you the fighting never stops. Younger brother and a younger sister, and they still do not stop fighting to this day and they are 19.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Dude, that means you can shoot another limit, well make that 2!! HAHA....Congrats man!!! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Eric's got game. Nice work. Uncle Chris better buy some of those little pink or blue duck calls. :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Eric, congrats. Children are the ultimate form of a blessing. With that new pup already home, you are going to be VERY busy!


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Eric

Our twin girls are 8 and they are a blast. You can pretty much forget about all stuff you use to do before twins. From birth until about 3 or 4 years old it will take 2 adults. ( do you like your mother inlaw? )

-Diapers and formula discounts will be your friend. I liked walmart
-Intensive care insurance is something to consider. If the little diaper burners end up in IUC they will pay you nicely. We had the ins. and never used it. I know some in town that had twins that were in IUC for awhile and got enough from the Ins. to set up college acounts and buy a van.

-Good luck and God's speed


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Congrats Eric !!!!!! :beer:

Can I offer you some assistance? How about, I'll watch over your decoys while your baby sitting next fall.... hee hee. J/K


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric...heres some things to never say to your pregnant wife..

1. I finished the Oreo's
2. Not to imply anything but I dont think the kids weigh 40 pounds.
3. Ya know looking at Pamela Anderson you'd never guess shes a mom.
4. Couldn't they induce labor..I'm hunting on the 24th.
5. Fred at the office passed a stone the size of a pea, Boy thats gotta hurt.
6. I'm jealous,why can't men enjoy the experience of childbirth.
7. Are your ankles supposed to look like that?
8. Geez, your awfully puffy today.
9. "Got Milk"
10. Maybe we should name the baby after my secretary,Tawney 
11. Hey that tattoo on your hip is getting bigger everyday.
And the number one thing to never say is...
You dont have the guts to pull that trigger..
CONGRATS ERIC!!!!and MRS. ERIC


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Congrats.

I have a set of 6 yr old twins. They are a handful all the time but a lot of fun too. We had them when I was still in the corps so did not have to pay hardly a dime. One thing to do when they are born is get online and search for specials for twins/multiples. We got a lot of discounts on formulas, some clothes, a free diaper Jeanie (that I think would work good for wrapping pheasant/duck carcasses after cleaning), and some other stuff. There are a lot of companies that offer discounts.

Other than that, try to help out as much as you can/she needs you to. If you think she has it ez being at home with them all day and you want to come home and relax after work, try taking the kids ALONE for a whole weekend. Then you will change your mind.

Also, encourage breast feeding and avoid using the pump. That way only your wife can get up for the 2 and 4 am feedings.

Congrats again.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Also, encourage breast feeding and avoid using the pump. That way only your wife can get up for the 2 and 4 am feedings.


 Just have her pump a little bit so if she leaves you and the little ones to go shopping you have some stored in the fridge or formula as a backup. Those high pitched cries the first couple of weeks are enough to take the paint off of the wall. Other than that they are a hoot. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The good thing about the human mind is that all the good stuff will be remembered and all the hardship will fade away. Sooner or later you or your wife will figure out what causes tricycle motors. :lol: 
Babies are a blessing, teenagers I'm not so sure about!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats and good luck Eric! :beer:


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Congratulations Eric! I will dig up my friend Terry's email address. He has two sets of twins.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats and have fun 8)


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Eric. Did you let your wife read Curty's post?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good stuff Curty!!! The better half liked it too. I appreciate all the replies and advice as they have been great. It is starting to sound like this all might cut into my hunting time  Should be a lot of fun and am looking forward to the due date. Of course I am going to have to fish as much as I can in May and June....


----------



## Eric's Better Half (Aug 10, 2004)

One more for your list, Curty...

Never, ever call her "Chunks"

Men, I tell ya....


----------

